# EAST RAND VAPE MEET ?



## MrDeedz (24/4/18)

East rander's who's in. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I am not sure whats the rules on Vape Meets and who facilitates this. I'm just suggesting it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (24/4/18)

I am in for a meet. And ill come from the westrand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> East rander's who's in. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I am not sure whats the rules on Vape Meets and who facilitates this. I'm just suggesting it.


Sho! Deedz!!! If you are organizing the Chow then I will WALK up to JHB to make that meet 
Jy will nou weer net K@k praat met almal! Hopefully you will learn something DIY related this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (24/4/18)

I'd be keen to join in

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (25/4/18)

I'm keen too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (25/4/18)

Observing the thread with interest for now - I have commitment issues so will reserve any confirmation until a later stage


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/18)

Just an Update: There are some legalities in regard to a meetup with ecigssa members, Currently in discussions with our admins and will revert soonest with feedback, At the end of the day we will be representing our forum in the public so there are some rules we need to abide by if our meetup is Approved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (25/4/18)

There is a very cool place with a great vibe at the Benoni Country Club, and then there's the Beer 

http://www.thegreen.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (25/4/18)

Alex said:


> There is a very cool place with a great vibe at the Benoni Country Club, and then there's the Beer
> 
> http://www.thegreen.co.za/



The Green Craft bar is amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/18)

Is this the bar on top at the golf course in morehill northmead, morris avenue?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/18)

No legalities as such @MrDeedz , just a headsup as you have provided to us.
So go ahead!
Thank you for being open and making contact.

Hope you guys manage to organise something nice

Rememebr, pictures are compulsory!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (25/4/18)

Any idea +- what weekend we would be looking @ ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (25/4/18)

Thanks @Silver. Saturday the 5th of May guys ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/4/18)

5th of May Sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## etiennel22 (25/4/18)

Also quite keen. Just have a bachelor's on the 5th of May

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> Thanks @Silver. Saturday the 5th of May guys ?



Okay i am out sorry guys

My little monster is turning 8 that saturday and its going to be a full day party for her and friends. 

But do enjoy it and yes, pictures or it didnt happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/4/18)

How about this weekend sometime?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (25/4/18)

Oh heck no. Then the misses would surely kick me where the eyes turn blue. Vape meets so close to each other. But i am gona keep an eye on this as i would surely like to join if it was later in may. 

Lets see.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (26/4/18)

On route to the south coast for a small vacay. Wont make it tbis sat but u guys more then welcome to hook up


----------



## Steyn777 (5/5/18)

Well...today was the 5th, okay still is for another 53min. Did this meet happen?


----------

